
Ask HN: Oil's % change tomorrow if negative to positive? - symplee
Assuming oil closed today negative, what will the percentage change be tomorrow if it closes positive?<p>Bonus: What if it had closed today at exactly <i>zero</i>?
======
rontoes
Will this break a lot of systems?

